

Ecommerce solutions? - enerfood

We have a magento site and after 3 different platforms and some less than ethical &#x27;help&#x27; our server is full of junk.  We think we need to migrate to a new server and need some help to accomplish this goal.  We have even considered Spree as another platform but know next to zero about how a migration from magento might work, if at all.  We are extremely budget conscious as a small business.  Anyone have some ideas on how to find a person to manage such a project? or advise on the project itself?<p>We are aware that our current site is inadequate on many levels.
======
tdburn
My advice: Go to Shopify or Bigcommerce and save yourself on the cost and
complexity of managing a website.(Magento and Spree require Technical people
to manage and it sounds like your company doesn't have this). Shopify is as
simple as it gets and you should be able to figure out how to run a store with
minimal help. Shopify has a Magento importing tool with instructions to import
your products. I don't know about customers and past orders. Also there is
[http://www.shopping-cart-migration.com/](http://www.shopping-cart-
migration.com/) If you choose one of shopify's templates(or purchase a $150
template) you should be able to get your store up and running with little
help. Or you can reach out to their community of experts. Also if SEO is
important you'll need to learn how to re-direct links. But do a google search
and it shouldn't be hard.

Best of luck.

------
enerfood
Thank you for your continued feedback. We did something similar to shopify,
volusion and it was really unsatisfactory for many reasons. We are doing the
volumes you speak of and magento, when it works, is very nice. We outsource
the basic architecture and then manipulate in house when necessary. WE have
had some luck in getting programmers that can do what we need and not program
a 'programming annutiy' into the deal. Unfortunately, our server is cluttered
with so much garbage we are almost certain it is cheaper to just set up new
architecture and migrate the info rather than clean up the existing mess.

------
enerfood
Thank you for your input. We do have some technical capabilities and have been
managing the magento store in house for some time now. We know we can set this
up so that we can do changes and additions. What we do need is a basic
framework that works! If you have any ideas on how to source that kind of
talent, let me know!

~~~
tdburn
I understand what you're going through. I've seen others in the same position
as you with Magento. I don't know how to choose a good Magento team, but some
advice I was given is if you are not doing at least a $1 million in revenue on
your website do not touch Magento. ---

Every Magento framework is custom, this is expensive. And you'll always be at
the mercy of whoever is your latest talent that you hope can make it work. And
you'll always be hoping that it will work. Magento is very complicated, it can
do everything, but you don't need to do everything.----

If you want a basic framework that works you have great options in Shopify and
Bicommerce (or volusion but I prefer the other two more and shopify the most).
And you will save unbelievable amounts of money and stress. The important
difference between Magento vs Shopify is you are basically outsourcing the
expertise and cost of your framework onto Shopify. \--- But if your store is
working and you can get by on it then you could just get along with what you
have.

